
Bay Area Hiring: Stiff Competition for Mediocre Talent - dawhizkid
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/279976?
======
kafkaesq
_But, then, after a few months, I realized something a bit odd. Everyone I met
was (in his or her own opinion) uniquely “special” in some way. Every
salesperson I tried to recruit was the best on his or her team. Every speaker
I heard was in the most demand for his or her specialty. Every startup founder
had discovered the Next Big Thing. ..._

 _After my disillusionment wore off, I realized that in the Bay Area everyone
had to be a rock star, because claiming to be anything less made them look
relatively pathetic. All of this hyperbole about people and companies had
built what I started calling the “Bay Area Hype Machine.” Once everything
becomes “epic,” nothing less will do, so hype ends up everywhere._

That's when things began to go off the rails: when we started dividing people
into two categories - "superstar" and "mediocre".

------
SmellTheGlove
Cost of living is through the roof, and companies prefer that you're already
there (versus relocation) anyway. At some point it becomes a revolving door.
There's no chance I'd uproot my family to move to the bay area for a career
because pay simply doesn't match cost of living if you're used to a normal
middle class lifestyle anywhere else.

Housing is a big problem, and the supply side needs to increase.

